# Help My mobo won't recognize any video cards



## Derek12 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have my first issue with my new mobo.

I was using currently my iGPU but I have bough a Geforce GT 520 and my motherboard won't recognize, booting straight out using the iGPU, the monitor won't receive signal from the video card and Windows doesn't recognize it at all.

I have tried my old HD5450 but it's the same. The 520's fan spins up fine.

Both cards are recognized and work fine in my old motherboard.

Here is a SS of my UEFI with the video card configuration showing up. I don't know if I missed up something as I am very noob with this new UEFI stuff. I have tried clearing CMOS but nada, I have the latest UEFI.







Any help is greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2012)

I cant see the picture (my office is blocking it?)... Just make sure that the iGPU is DISABLED in the bios and/or you have hte PCIe slot as first video device.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 13, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I cant see the picture (my office is blocking it?)... Just make sure that the iGPU is DISABLED in the bios and/or you have hte PCIe slot as first video device.



Strange  it's showing fine here but I will describe it:, it is showing the "Advanced" tab and the "System Agent Configuration" the "Initiate Graphic Adapter" is set as "PEG/iGPU" (The only one other option is "iGPU"  ) but nothing, it still ignores any video card installed, and uses the iGPU, may the mobe be bad or I have something misconfigured?

Many thanks


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2012)

Like I mentioned, my work is likely blocking it. But if you host at the site it should show.

So the monitor shows nothing until you switch the cord to the iGPU?

Have you tried in another PCIe slot instead of the first one?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2012)

What does your motherboard manual tell you to do when installing a dedicated GPU?


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 13, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Like I mentioned, my work is likely blocking it. But if you host at the site it should show.
> 
> So the monitor shows nothing until you switch the cord to the iGPU?
> 
> Have you tried in another PCIe slot instead of the first one?



Many thanks  correct, I plugged the monitor to the video card but nothing, it goes up to standby mode while the computer is booting up fine, I hear the Windows sounds and all, and if I plug it to the iGPU then it shows image and Windows won't show the video card anywhere as it wasn't installed  .
This motherboard has only 1 PCIE x16 and 3 PCIE x1 (or x2 I think lol) I tried reseating it several times but nothing! strange I've never had this issue 





thebluebumblebee said:


> What does your motherboard manual tell you to do when installing a dedicated GPU?



Thanks! it doesn't say much, basically: open the case, remove the rear cover, insert the card, screw it up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Many thanks  Thanks! it doesn't say much, basically: open the case, remove the rear cover, insert the card, screw it up



I scanned the user manual.  Don't see that you're doing anything wrong.  You have PEG/IGPU selected and it should work.  Could the PSU be suspect?

The thing that I would do, unless you need them, is to disable the serial and parallel ports to free up the resources that they take.

Maybe a bad motherboard?


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 13, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I scanned the user manual.  Don't see that you're doing anything wrong.  You have PEG/IGPU selected and it should work.  Could the PSU be suspect?
> 
> The thing that I would do, unless you need them, is to disable the serial and parallel ports to free up the resources that they take.
> 
> Maybe a bad motherboard?



Many thanks! I doubt the PSU as I tried the previous board with the video cards and is fine (and it has a more power hungry CPU).

*I will conclude, after tried another BIOS version, another video card re-seat, and another Clear CMOS, that the motherboard has a faulty PCI Express bus and I will return it *


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 14, 2012)

today I powered it on and the magic smoke escaped, what a perfect first ASUS motherboard.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2012)

pci-e slot is probably broken


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2012)

bios needs to be set pci-e/pci


----------



## temp02 (Jan 14, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> bios needs to be set pci-e/peg





Bo$$ said:


> pci-e slot is probably broken


I guess there is nothing else he can do now either than RMA the dead board.


Derek12 said:


> today I powered it on and the *magic smoke escaped*, ...


Most likely just an unlucky board, the replacement won't suffer from the same issue (I hope), good luck.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks to all, effectively it smoked when powering on after a video card was inserted (maybe I've damaged the slot as I reseated it several times), luckily the video card *seems* to be fine alongside the CPU and GPU, the smoke seemed to come from the PCI express slot but I didn't saw any burn marks anywhere. I RMA'ed it anyway and got again a Gigabyte H61M-S2-B3 and now all is fine including video cards.

@fullinfusion: My BIOS only showed two options: "PEG/iGPU" and "iGPU" I had the first one selected but still woouldn't work


----------

